# Vines made using real leaves



## redrom (Aug 25, 2008)

Good idea. For long ones with lots of leaves, there is a knot called clove-hitch that would be good for putting knots along the twine without having to string half-hitches on it.


----------



## kjkjkj (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. If I make some more, I will have to try that knot out.


----------



## Timnis (Sep 3, 2010)

This looks great and would be pretty eerie for a sign using dead leaves.


----------

